# Columbia Taping tools



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

well I got to give some thanks to the folks at Columbia, man I had a breakdown and they were surprised at what part broke, they fixed me up fast and lets just say....

I'm a happy taper


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> well I got to give some thanks to the folks at Columbia, man I had a breakdown and they were surprised at what part broke, they fixed me up fast and lets just say....
> 
> I'm a happy taper


 I feel your joy,,,,, 

Col, in my humble opinion,,,, are the best when it comes to help and support. They not only make great tools,,, they make it a point to keep em working, and their customers happy!!

Thats a hard thing to beat,,,,:thumbup:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i actually stopped by columbia's office the other day. it's right next to westech tools. i just poked my head in the door and asked the lady up front if they did retail. nope. other than that i had no business being there. i don't even own any columbia tools,YET. still it was kind of neat to see the name across the top of the unit and think that that is where they are, doing whatever it is they do there. i probably would have geeked out if i actually got to see anything. i can't believe drywall tools get me going like that. when my kids and wife are gone and i finish spending my time reading up on all the threads and i just sit there alone and think" i have no life". thank god i have people to keep me entertained and busy when i'm not at work. anybody else ever had that feeling?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Yep..


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

moore said:


> Yep..


 yep:thumbup:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i thought so.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I joined this site to pick up chicks:whistling2:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> I joined this site to pick up chicks:whistling2:


 
Yep. I can see that is working out for you.:thumbup:


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

I joined cause anger management classes,AA, and overeaters classes were all full, other than that thats my life[sad]


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I came for the commerodderie. eckseptshunull spelling, and the free coffee (where the hell is it anyway?)

Our internet was down for a few days, and I told my wife that drywall talk just doesn't work on my phone....her eyes went  and she said "that's just sad."


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

The wife said a few days ago,, could you stop talking to your little friends long enough to cut the lawn? 

I only do yard work on my down time.. she can wait.:yes:


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

moore said:


> The wife said a few days ago,, could you stop talking to your little friends long enough to cut the lawn?
> 
> I only do yard work on my down time.. she can wait.:yes:


:thumbup:SAME CRAP,sarcasm--talking to your drywall buddies?Yeah cause you dont understand a damm thing I say!!!But she,ll do 3 hrs of FACEBOOK and FARMVILLE.:furious:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

My wife says nothing. She knows what it'll get her, and where it'll get her - nothing and nowhere.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

JustMe said:


> My wife says nothing. She knows what it'll get her, and where it'll get her - nothing and nowhere.


My wife says " can I please have the forking computer now?"


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> My wife says " can I please have the forking computer now?"


Took care of that last Xmas. Told my wife I wanted a laptop for Xmas, and now she uses that when I'm on the desktop.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

DSJOHN said:


> :thumbup:SAME CRAP,sarcasm--talking to your drywall buddies?Yeah cause you dont understand a damm thing I say!!!But she,ll do 3 hrs of FACEBOOK and FARMVILLE.:furious:


Farmville 15 min away.. My brother is a d/c there .. What do you know about farmville?:blink:


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

moore said:


> Farmville 15 min away.. My brother is a d/c there .. What do you know about farmville?:blink:


Dude,you want a quick laugh ; check out Farmville parody on youtube:thumbsup: after watchiong you,ll see what I mean


----------



## Muddy Perfection (Jul 1, 2011)

Me, I get all excited when I log onto a " buy drywall tools here" website. I like to look and dream.


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

Classic, my wife says the same thing, are you talking to your drywall buddies again and then rolls her eyes. Also when my blackberry gets the thread notifications at night shes like there's your drywall buddies trying to get a hold of you again. She'll never understand, this is the only place that speaks our language.


----------



## Goodmanatee (Sep 24, 2010)

My wife thinks it's sad too. She can go swing. Love my worldwide drywall brothers!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Goodmanatee said:


> My wife thinks it's sad too. She can go swing. Love my worldwide drywall brothers!


Well Im really interested to know what (She can go go swing) Means, Cause dude, If if has the same meaning as it does here then your one kinky, and trusting guy, I hope she lets you go swing as well, Thats only fair is it not?? :whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Well Im really interested to know what (She can go go swing) Means, Cause dude, If if has the same meaning as it does here then your one kinky, and trusting guy, I hope she lets you go swing as well, Thats only fair is it not?? :whistling2:


So your women are into sheep too, I didn't know that:whistling2:


----------



## Goodmanatee (Sep 24, 2010)

cazna said:


> Well Im really interested to know what (She can go go swing) Means, Cause dude, If if has the same meaning as it does here then your one kinky, and trusting guy, I hope she lets you go swing as well, Thats only fair is it not?? :whistling2:[/quoteha
> Yes cazna, it does mean the same here. Car keys in the bowl and all that. Have to disappoint you, afraid we're not swingers.
> Don't really like the idea of someone shaging my wife.
> Especially when she's 4 months pregent.:thumbup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Yes cazna, it does mean the same here. Car keys in the bowl and all that. Have to disappoint you, afraid we're not swingers.
Don't really like the idea of someone shaging my wife.
Especially when she's 4 months pregent.:thumbup:[/quote]

Good too hear, And awsome on the baby to be, Its that your first?? I have one and sometimes wonder why we did?? Hardest job i ever took on, I think my quote was a bit low :blink: Joking, Love her to bits wouldnt be without  :jester:


----------



## Goodmanatee (Sep 24, 2010)

It's my second, I've a 3 year old daughter aswell.
The post wasn't to low. I've got thick skin. My mentor used to call me big nose skinny c**t when was a cub and try and break me everyday!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

just viewed a video of Columbia in Vegas with the new Automatic Taper, whew I was getting really attracted to DM but now there is hope with this new Taper...


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> just viewed a video of Columbia in Vegas with the new Automatic Taper, whew I was getting really attracted to DM but now there is hope with this new Taper...


 Thats a toughy,,,,,, I have a DM and a COL,,,,,, both good tools,,, but I have to say that the COL is WAY smoother than the DM. Not to mention, If you ever need any help,,,,, well lets just say you have SEND your DM off and you don't get no feed back on it,,,, (last time I got mine overhauled,,, it took two weeks, priority shipping) Col will call ya on the phone, and tell you how to fix it,,,,,,,,,,

Kinda hard to beat,,, ya know??????


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Thats a toughy,,,,,, I have a DM and a COL,,,,,, both good tools,,, but I have to say that the COL is WAY smoother than the DM. Not to mention, If you ever need any help,,,,, well lets just say you have SEND your DM off and you don't get no feed back on it,,,, (last time I got mine overhauled,,, it took two weeks, priority shipping) Col will call ya on the phone, and tell you how to fix it,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> Kinda hard to beat,,, ya know??????



Thanks I never had a DM in my grips and trakking down the wall, my Columbia runs smoother than any other Taper I used, people Sh$t their pants when they run my Columbia, so yes I hear you and thankyou for the smooth info, yes they keep there customers happy, I Overhaul it myself as of use of the handy skematic Online, don't know if you guys know this and if not a little tip:When overhauling a Automatic taper set your screws nuts and bolts with contact Cement, works fantastic and I got 3 years until today I had to redo some of the stuff,

think though it's time for a second one


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Thanks I never had a DM in my grips and trakking down the wall, my Columbia runs smoother than any other Taper I used, people Sh$t their pants when they run my Columbia, so yes I hear you and thankyou for the smooth info, yes they keep there customers happy, I Overhaul it myself as of use of the handy skematic Online, don't know if you guys know this and if not a little tip:When overhauling a Automatic taper set your screws nuts and bolts with contact Cement, works fantastic and I got 3 years until today I had to redo some of the stuff,
> 
> think though it's time for a second one


I have never ran a columbia, kind of, we met with a member from this site last summer, he thought there was something wrong with his zookie, and it was broken, so I got to hold one in my hands once. (it was 2nd hand , someone fixed it wrong etc.....so......

One thing we do to loosen the zookie up, is take it to a car wash.Lay it on the ground and Point the power washer at the wheel (chain side up,keep valve in fill position), push on the wheel if you must, but get it to start spinning. Once it starts to spin, it takes off fast. The wheel gets spinning so fast that it starts to sound just like a chain saw. I don't know how many RPM's you get the wheel and chain etc spinning at, but it's fast. Keep the water pressure on it for a good 30 seconds or so. It free's to bazooka right up:thumbup:

And if you can, soak the whole head of the zookie in some transmission fluid. Dump some in a coffee can or something, and let it soak for a few days if you can............ and take it to the car wash right after that:thumbsup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I have never ran a columbia, kind of, we met with a member from this site last summer, he thought there was something wrong with his zookie, and it was broken, so I got to hold one in my hands once. (it was 2nd hand , someone fixed it wrong etc.....so......
> 
> One thing we do to loosen the zookie up, is take it to a car wash.Lay it on the ground and Point the power washer at the wheel (chain side up,keep valve in fill position), push on the wheel if you must, but get it to start spinning. Once it starts to spin, it takes off fast. The wheel gets spinning so fast that it starts to sound just like a chain saw. I don't know how many RPM's you get the wheel and chain etc spinning at, but it's fast. Keep the water pressure on it for a good 30 seconds or so. It free's to bazooka right up:thumbup:
> 
> And if you can, soak the whole head of the zookie in some transmission fluid. Dump some in a coffee can or something, and let it soak for a few days if you can............ and take it to the car wash right after that:thumbsup:


Huh so you thought you had me there with the Transmission one hey, tell you the truth that is great, I like it but here's mine, I had to reinstall a chain roller and gaskets etc, so I threw in some marine grease, now I know a fine Taper and your fine Young Taper JR would never of dreamt that up, but come to think of it the trans fluid I never thought up, although I let my angle box and the blade head soak in Oil


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

:blink:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

You guys are nuts,,,,,,,, WD-40,,,,, fixes anything


If its lose, and it shouldn't be,,,,, DUCT TAPE

If it ain't lose and it should be,,,,,,,,,WD-40


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> You guys are nuts,,,,,,,, WD-40,,,,, fixes anything
> 
> 
> If its lose, and it shouldn't be,,,,, DUCT TAPE
> ...


I opened my Zook while back and the gaskets were mush, wheels were leaving black lines so now I only use Silicone Spray:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> I opened my Zook while back and the gaskets were mush, wheels were leaving black lines so now I only use Silicone Spray:whistling2:


If you google about silicone spray, they do say it is the best product out there to keep rubber seals safe. Used some today:yes: but when we do run out, we use the old stand by, 10 W30, But now, that I no longer own my ford ranger, that could be in short supply now

here's a link http://www.naturalhandyman.com/iip/infxtra/infsil.html


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> If you google about silicone spray, they do say it is the best product out there to keep rubber seals safe. Used some today:yes: but when we do run out, we use the old stand by, 10 W30, But now, that I no longer own my ford ranger, that could be in short supply now
> 
> here's a link http://www.naturalhandyman.com/iip/infxtra/infsil.html


Your not hoofin it I hope .. How much did that new truck cost ? $40-$50 k


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> Your not hoofin it I hope .. How much did that new truck cost ? $40-$50 k


$2,500 , that was with the safety and e test too, I like Vans now, will never get another truck

Just think Moore, there's more interior area to make a mess in, you would love one:yes:


----------



## Goodmanatee (Sep 24, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> $2,500 , that was with the safety and e test too, I like Vans now, will never get another truck
> 
> Just think Moore, there's more interior area to make a mess in, you would love one:yes:


I love my van too. Slightly smaller than yours. Could probably get it in the back of that thing and still have enough room for moore to make a mess!:thumbup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Goodmanatee said:


> I love my van too. Slightly smaller than yours. Could probably get it in the back of that thing and still have enough room for moore to make a mess!:thumbup:


nice ride:glare:


----------

